# Right now



## Bjorn (Jun 12, 2012)

C. warnerii




closer




Paph hybrid, labelled "Black Knight". Anyone have details? Its not as big as it seems, but some 5inches NS perhaps?




Dendrobium griffithianum. Its more yellow in reality. I really like this one..




C. schillerianum




And from earlier this winter:
Paph moquetteanumXsanderianum



enjoy


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice cat species!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice bunch.


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2012)

Great looking plants Bjorn:clap:


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 12, 2012)

There is a Paph Black Night (shown at http://www.slipperorchid.com/gallery_paphs.asp) which looks like your plant. There is also a Paph Joannes Wine "Black Knight" which looks nothing like your plant. 

I like the Paph moquetteanum X sanderianum. There is something very alien and curious about it.


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 12, 2012)

TyroneGenade said:


> There is a Paph Black Night (shown at http://www.slipperorchid.com/gallery_paphs.asp) which looks like your plant. There is also a Paph Joannes Wine "Black Knight" which looks nothing like your plant.
> 
> I like the Paph moquetteanum X sanderianum. There is something very alien and curious about it.



Thanks Tyrone, you may be right, but if you open the piture the text says Black Light!! BUT it looks similar.
The moquettanumxsanderianum was a bit of surprise due to the rich colours. Even more than in the photo.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2012)

I think it is Blacklight. Someone misspelled it. Bill Porter has an awarded one that looks just like this one.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 13, 2012)

Lovely blooms !!!! Jean


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 13, 2012)

Awesome blooms!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 15, 2012)

I love that C. schillerianum!


----------

